# Remote Coding Internship



## brenna.burns01@gmail.com (Jun 7, 2016)

It's proven very difficult to find an entry level job sans experience. In order to strengthen my skills and my resume, I wondered if anyone out there in the coding universe could offer advice and knowledge of a remote internship? I'm certainly understanding of an internship warranting an "unpaid" status, I just need it for the experience and am willing to work without pay. The tricky factor is that I maintain a 9-5 office job, so I would need the hours to be flexible with my schedule. 

This is asking a lot, isn't it? Probably. I just want to get this career a-going. Thank you for reading. My resume with contact information is attached.

Brenna


----------



## leslie7071 (Jun 7, 2016)

Someone just posted they needed someone. If you go through the thread you should find it. It was just posted the 5th I believe.


----------



## avon4117 (Jun 8, 2016)

Im sure you can get a remote coding job with pay...coding is too much work for no pay even if it is remote. Even though I love my remote job I still work full time. I have to condition my self to work when I get home. It is not easy. You will eventually have to decided whether you want to work fulltime or remote coding from home fulltime.


----------

